# iBook G3 14" mort ? s'est éteint d'un coup, rallumé le lendemain. Depuis pas un bruit



## hrsg (27 Août 2006)

Hello,

Un iBook G3 14" semble être mort.
Il s'est éteint d'un seul coup hier, puis impossible de le redémarrer, essayé sans et avec batterie, essayé également 6 secondes sur le bouton de redémarrage, mais rien ne s'est passé, pas un bruit !
Ce matin il a redémarré comme si de rien n'était ! La personne qui éait devant a réparé autorisation. 30 minutes après c'était fini    
Depuis rien, pas un bruit...

Indice ? Au redémarrage l'horloge était retournée en 1970... La pile est peut-être morte mais cela ne devrait pas empêcher le redémarrage...
Je ne sais pas où est le petit bouton doré pour reseter la carte mère sur un iBook ?

Est-il mort mort ? Une idée ?
Cela viendrait-il de la carte mère ? Auquel cas, comme Apple l'a changé il y a un an, on pourrait se le faire réparer   

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider, happlus
Harold


----------



## annehilarion (1 Septembre 2006)

J'avais un ibook G4
Le même phénomène s'est produit plusieurs fois. La première fois peu de temps après la fin de la garantie d'un an.
Puis un jour il n'a plus du tout démarré.
Problème de carte mère d'après un centre agréé.
Depuis je m'aperçois que la batterie est concerné par le programme de reprise d'Apple suite à risque d'explosion.
Dell, qui a le même problème, admet une possible détérioration du disque dur ou de la carte mère en cas de surchauffe (ce qui me semble avoir été le cas pour moi).
Black Out d'Apple... 
Il me suggère de payer moi même une expertise dans un centre agréé ! Ce que j'ai déjà fait il y a 6 mois me semble t-il quand je suis allé voir s'il était possible de le faire réparer (vu le cout, je ne l'ai pas fait).
Vérifie si la batterie est concernée.


----------



## Deb (2 Septembre 2006)

hrsg a dit:


> Indice ? Au red&#233;marrage l'horloge &#233;tait retourn&#233;e en 1970... La pile est peut-&#234;tre morte mais cela ne devrait pas emp&#234;cher le red&#233;marrage...
> Je ne sais pas o&#249; est le petit bouton dor&#233; pour reseter la carte m&#232;re sur un iBook ?


Va voir ici:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449-fr


----------



## Claude number X (2 Septembre 2006)

hrsg a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Un iBook G3 14" semble être mort.
> ... Indice ? Au redémarrage l'horloge était retournée en 1970... La pile est peut-être morte mais cela ne devrait pas empêcher le redémarrage...
> ...



Si l'ordi a redémarrer en 1970, cela veut sans doute dire que ta pile interne est morte (ce qui n'est pas encore trop grave) 
Mais cela peut vouloir dire surtout que :
- soit la batterie c'est vidé intégralement (peu probable)
- soit il y a un défaut du circuit de charge (est-ce qu'il reste du jus dans la batterie visible par les petites diodes) ?
- soit il y a un défaut dans le circuit d'alimentation après la batterie du portable (et s'il s'est coupé en pleine utilisation sans avertissement batterie, je pencherais pour ce problème) ce qui peut signifier carte mère HS
Prlolongation de garantie sur iBook G3
Si ton portable se situe dans la fourchette, ca peut valoir le coup de payer un devis pour un changement de carte mère sans frais + remboursement du devis si c'est bien la CM qui est en faute.
Voir mon expérience concluente mais pas pour Jerome D. par ici


----------

